# DSLR Camera required with a budget of 10000/-



## Ronnie11 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey guys,this is actually for a friend of mine...he is currently studying & as part of his course,he needs a professional DSLR camera...his budget is around 1 Lakh...its professional..so pls recommend a camera in this range..he plans to buy this week or so...


----------



## nac (Oct 7, 2012)

100 grand for camera alone, or for entire setup???

If this budget is for camera alone,
7D
D300s
A77

or he can go for used full frame dslr...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 8, 2012)

nac said:


> 100 grand for camera alone, or for entire setup???
> 
> If this budget is for camera alone,
> 7D
> ...



No...for the camera alone..he has rest of the stuff...he was talking about the canon 7 D model...erm..which one would you guys recommend?


----------



## binarycodes (Oct 8, 2012)

If he has the 'rest of the stuff' then he has to choose based on the system he is currently invested in. IMO with 100 thousand to spend on a camera body, he ought to get a FX if possible.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 8, 2012)

@binarycodes ...FX is good but a very costly affair....most FX lens are costly (any lens with DX in nikon lineup is not FX lens and EF lenses are FX lenses in canon ) 

And even if he targets FX then he will get used D700 or 5DMKII

The BIG PROBLEM right now is both canon 7D and nikon D300s are nearly end of there lifecycle....almost 4-5 years old model

Everyone is speculating an upgrade of both models to Nikon D400 and canon 7DMKII ....but no one knows when they come

----------------------------------------------------------------
What do he have already...if its very urgent then 7D is a great DSLR ...


----------

